# outback Taking on water



## Marineside (May 8, 2009)

Hey, any one have a problem of leaking, im not sure but my outback seems to have more than normal water in the hull after a session on the water, how do you check maybe a pin hole crack / leak??? want to find if there is now rather than out in the middle of no where


----------



## Pinky (Jul 17, 2010)

Outbacks and other mirage drive hobies can have a tendency to take on water around the drive well. I think the older models are more likely to have a problem. A mate of mine struggled with his for ages and 3 trips to the kayak shop for a plastic weld didn't fix it. He eventually realised that one of the shafts in the drive was gradually working it's way loose and putting pressure on the hull which gave it a hairline crack, this was very hard to test for because it only took on water while the drive was being pedalled. I'd be taking it to a kayak shop and have them test it out and weld it up.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

take it back to your dealer and get them to fix it. They're experts at doing this by now


----------



## Marineside (May 8, 2009)

Thanks fellas much appreciated will go to the dealer


----------



## spider25160 (Jun 20, 2011)

Just a thought...if you fill your yak with water whilst it is sitting on paper a small seepage will become obvious by the wet patch. Suggest you do this under cover and careful not to slop the water when you are filling it. I have done this with a stinker years ago...didn't need the paper though it was a bondwood boat and all the copper nails had popped...looked more like a sieve than a boat.


----------



## Marineside (May 8, 2009)

Thanks fellas, have also had a PM to try a torch at night this sounds like a good idea will give that a go, also had thought of the water fill idea will try that to if the torch doesn't show anything


----------



## Marineside (May 8, 2009)

Found a crack in the mirage drive well where part of the mirage drive sits against the hull, anyone come across this before, have been to the dealer & they advised pressurise the hull with a vacuum cleaner then spray detergent around drive area, this is what i found, will go back to the dealer & see what they can do, its a 2009 model just out of warranty,??????


----------



## Marineside (May 8, 2009)

How good is Hobie, took to the dealer in Batemans bay, had a reply from hobie the next day that they will replace the hull even though the warranty is out by 9 months, cant think of any company that would do that, why would you buy any other brand when you get looked after like that


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Marineside said:


> How good is Hobie, took to the dealer in Batemans bay, had a reply from hobie the next day that they will replace the hull even though the warranty is out by 9 months, cant think of any company that would do that, why would you buy any other brand when you get looked after like that


Now THAT is SERVICE!

A great result. Very comforting to all Hobie owners and potential buyers.

Well done Hobie.

Trevor


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha , whose a naughty boy then , hah ha ha ha ha you idiot Clarkey :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Marineside (May 8, 2009)

AH yes, gota see the funny side to most things :lol: :lol:


----------



## Musty (Oct 12, 2010)

Marineside said:


> How good is Hobie, took to the dealer in Batemans bay, had a reply from hobie the next day that they will replace the hull even though the warranty is out by 9 months, cant think of any company that would do that, why would you buy any other brand when you get looked after like that


In my stinkboat days I had a Motorguide Wireless bowmount trolling motor which had a fair bit go wrong with it over the years. To be fair it was copping well above average use, being stored in the sun and DID have a hard life. Saltwater and electrics dont mix well even with the best of care, however after replacing all failing components on various ocassions, Mercury Marine eventually gave me a complete new unit with all accessories. At $1400 value I considered that to be AWESOME service (well above average by far) and for that reason will buy again if the situation arrives. For the time being im content paddling my Prowler but am also considering a Revo so their great service is refreshing to hear!

Cheers
Musty


----------



## Marineside (May 8, 2009)

Took charge of a replacment hull including all fittings on Friday, "thanks to Hobie" can't get better service than that


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

That's bit of a contrast to how one of the fishing reel service centres deals with warranty enquiries. I got a quick response to a query telling me that their reels are the best and they have never had any problems, only the highest compliments. If I think I have a problem I should return it to place of purchase or back to them if place of purchase is not possible. I took it to mean we don't believe you there is something wrong with the product we import, and we don't really want to know about it, but since we are expected to provide a warranty service hassle someone else about it first.

Good after sales service makes all the difference. If there is a genuine problem fix it, if it's someone just having a whinge then handle it tactfully because people talk.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

How long is the Hobie warranty for? I've seen some Australian made plastic 'yaks advertised with a 10 year warranty. I would have expected Hobie to have 5 or 10 years, given the premium price. Do they only offer 12 months?


----------



## Marineside (May 8, 2009)

Hobie have a 2 year warranty


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Marineside said:


> Hobie have a 2 year warranty


Well there you go, I always thought it was only one.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Barrabundy said:


> Marineside said:
> 
> 
> > Hobie have a 2 year warranty
> ...


That's it. Con's getting a new peddle thingie.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Tonystott said:


> What's a "peddle thingie"?


Hobie Mirage Drive....aka the penguin flipper drive (no paddle). Outback, Pro Angler, Adventure..

Leaves 2 hands free for hauling in fish.


----------

